# John 3:16



## Preach (May 8, 2006)

I cannot locate Matt's exegetical article on this verse. Can someone link me to it? Thanks.
"In Christ",
Bobby


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 8, 2006)

Here you go!


----------



## Preach (May 8, 2006)

Thanks brother.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Preach_
> Thanks brother.



You're welcome, Bobby.


----------

